# Water pump fitment



## wfikid (8 mo ago)

I have a 1969 GTO, I had the engine rebuilt by a reputable shop, as far as I know! At one point, they called me and asked for the water pump for the engine reassembly! I called them back and told them to just get a new one and install it. They did that, rebuilt the engine, dyno tested it, the whole ball of wax, so to speak! So I get the motor home, attach the tranny, and headers, and install the assembly in the engine bay! All going well so far! After all that, I install the power steering pump and alternator bracket, power steering pump, alternator, and all bolts, nuts, brackets, etc. Then I put the crank and water pump pulleys on, tighten everything snugly, and the crank and water pump pulleys do not line up, the water pump pulley is about one half inch off from the crank pulley! The problem is the new water pump snout, shaft, whatever is off one half inch! So I order another water pump, assuming the shop got the wrong one. Same problem, new pump is too long! So I order another pump, I did my homework, or so I thought! Same friggin problem! Am I doing some thing wrong, or do they no longer make the proper pump for my car?!?! My GTO has factory AC, I wonder if that is the problem! Has anybody out there had the same problem? I would GREATLY appreciate any and all feedback! Thank you all so much!


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

ahhhhhhhhh yes

surely your power steering pulley part number is 9786901
crank pulley 9790842 and 9790843 w single ac pulley
and th early
9796061 water pump pulley ??

sounds like what happened ....... to me is ...

originaly you had a 4" early water pump and pulley
now you have the 4.5
so the early 9796061 pulley is towards the radiator too far

you need

a 9799128 69-70 pulley for the 4.5" pump
and all will line up

while its apart make sure you have a cast impeller with a crown to the
impeller blades and gap check the divider plate to the impeller to
improve the cooling and limit cavitation

Scott


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

wfikid said:


> I have a 1969 GTO, I had the engine rebuilt by a reputable shop, as far as I know! At one point, they called me and asked for the water pump for the engine reassembly! I called them back and told them to just get a new one and install it. They did that, rebuilt the engine, dyno tested it, the whole ball of wax, so to speak! So I get the motor home, attach the tranny, and headers, and install the assembly in the engine bay! All going well so far! After all that, I install the power steering pump and alternator bracket, power steering pump, alternator, and all bolts, nuts, brackets, etc. Then I put the crank and water pump pulleys on, tighten everything snugly, and the crank and water pump pulleys do not line up, the water pump pulley is about one half inch off from the crank pulley! The problem is the new water pump snout, shaft, whatever is off one half inch! So I order another water pump, assuming the shop got the wrong one. Same problem, new pump is too long! So I order another pump, I did my homework, or so I thought! Same friggin problem! Am I doing some thing wrong, or do they no longer make the proper pump for my car?!?! My GTO has factory AC, I wonder if that is the problem! Has anybody out there had the same problem? I would GREATLY appreciate any and all feedback! Thank you all so much!



2 different length 11-bolt water pump snouts - 4", early 1969 and 4 1/2" later 1969 and up. You did not say which way the 1/2" was off but assume.........

The 4.5" is the typical pump IF you don't know there is the early 4" short version- which sounds like you need. Good thing your engine builder knows his Pontiacs. 

Fortunately for you, I knew this because this forum only has the best and most knowledgeable group who don't charge for that knowledge, and we don't need no stinkin' dyno to know we build big HP engines.

Check it out:



https://butlerperformance.com/i-30124056-pontiac-11-bolt-early-1969-short-hub-4-water-pump-w-cast-oem-style-impeller-ape-n140nw.html?ref=category:1234740


----------



## wfikid (8 mo ago)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> ahhhhhhhhh yes
> 
> surely your power steering pulley part number is 9786901
> crank pulley 9790842 and 9790843 w single ac pulley
> ...


I honestly don't know what they part #'s are! All I know is that I have all three original pulleys and parts for attaching them to the block! Oh!!! Now I see! Get that other pulley for the water pump! Thanx! I hope that does it! I'll let you know! "... So the early 9796061 pulley is toward the radiator too far...." You are exactly right! Thank you so much!!


PontiacJim said:


> 2 different length 11-bolt water pump snouts - 4", early 1969 and 4 1/2" later 1969 and up. You did not say which way the 1/2" was off but assume.........
> 
> The 4.5" is the typical pump IF you don't know there is the early 4" short version- which sounds like you need. Good thing your engine builder knows his Pontiacs.
> 
> ...


You are exactly right also! I just can't find that earlier pump anywhere, I keep getting that 4 1/2 inch snout pump!! I'll keep you posted if I find that right one! Thank you for your input!


----------



## wfikid (8 mo ago)

wfikid said:


> I honestly don't know what they part #'s are! All I know is that I have all three original pulleys and parts for attaching them to the block! Oh!!! Now I see! Get that other pulley for the water pump! Thanx! I hope that does it! I'll let you know! "... So the early 9796061 pulley is toward the radiator too far...." You are exactly right! Thank you so much!!
> 
> You are exactly right also! I just can't find that earlier pump anywhere, I keep getting that 4 1/2 inch snout pump!! I'll keep you posted if I find that right one! Thank you for your input!


The water pump pulley is closer to the radiator now!


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

Part numbers are stamped onto the front of all factory pulleys


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

Water Pump Casting Number _9796351_


----------



## lust4speed (Jul 5, 2019)

Butler has the short pump in stock: Butler 4" early 1969 water pump


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

lust4speed said:


> Butler has the short pump in stock: Butler 4" early 1969 water pump


I supplied the info, maybe the OP is not aware that you have to click on the highlighted red link? 

It appears FlowCooler also has the 4" pump.


----------

